# Did anyone come up with anything on how to recognise a fellow HHO'er?



## Fools Motto (17 July 2012)

I know some ribbons on zips were mentioned, a badge or sticker but was this for fun or real? Does anyone have any ideas, and personally I like to say high to someone 'familiar'!


----------



## D66 (17 July 2012)

I think we can rule out a pink plastic browband.


----------



## Goya (17 July 2012)

LOL


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (17 July 2012)

Well i think anyone that is going from HHO should be forced to wear pink, yellow and red polka dot short wellies with orange socks. Baggy shiny pink leggings tucked in with excessive VPL's. Worn with a badly fitted glittery purple shirt..with ruffles..
with mke up of this extent






with a fluffy cowboy hat printed with 'parelli' (as i all know we love it) across it
and just to finish it off...a carrot stick in one hand and a patent pink bridle slung over one shoulder..

perhaps a bracelet made out of red paper or something saying HHO- 'username'

But none of these ideas are put out there because im purely jealous of anyone going...honest.


----------



## Faithkat (18 July 2012)

I'll be there but will be wearing a terribly distinctive Games Makes uniform and there will be a few of us   and we are not allowed to mess about with it  . . . .


----------



## SaharaS (18 July 2012)

How about some kind of Freemasons type wink wave & handshake thing?


----------



## Count Oggy (18 July 2012)

Fools Motto said:



			I know some ribbons on zips were mentioned, a badge or sticker but was this for fun or real? Does anyone have any ideas, and personally I like to say high to someone 'familiar'!
		
Click to expand...

A red ribbon in the hair, or zip for those with not so much hair?


----------



## D66 (18 July 2012)

What about a red ribbon on your handbag?  Might look a bit odd but definitely do-able.  I mean for the Olympics, I don't tend to carry a handbag much at shows.


----------



## Count Oggy (18 July 2012)

digger66 said:



			What about a red ribbon on your handbag?  Might look a bit odd but definitely do-able.  I mean for the Olympics, I don't tend to carry a handbag much at shows.
		
Click to expand...

Probably better than in the hair. We'd only need canary jods to complete the look


----------



## pip6 (19 July 2012)

I've got a long green ribbon I put on the novice horses, will that do? Not been to an olympics before so definately a novice. Going to xc day, not wearing wellies! Ariats much better option.


----------

